# Dick Figures



## Namba (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, so while looking around, I ran across this series and laughed my ass off. Anyone heard of it? If not, here's a few favorites of mine

Panda Hat
Traffic Jams
Flame War

I'm too lazy to post any more


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

I had heard of them and noticed them, but never actually watched them. But now I am watching them and thank you.


----------



## Namba (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha! No problem dude.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 25, 2011)

My friend and I came across that series a couple weeks ago. We thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

man, those are some funny ones. :3


----------



## Namba (Jun 25, 2011)

The traffic jams was my favorite one lol I never thought something so simple could be so damn entertaining


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

I showed these videos to my younger sister.


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

so funny!  :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2011)

There's the MondoMedia logo. Now I know I'm gonna love this.

Edit: Eh, not something I'd regularly watch.



Evandeskunk said:


> I love everything that Mondo throws in, but I hate their main show.


 
HTF? That shit is too funny.

(I just quoted someone before they ever said it. Where is your god now?)


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

I love everything that Mondo throws in, but I hate their main show.


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2011)

Sollux said:


> HTF? That shit is too funny


Haha! I frickin love htf!!


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 26, 2011)

What about Attack of the Pwns?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 29, 2011)

My fave is "Bee or Something"


----------



## Redregon (Jun 29, 2011)

Noooo, Look away Mr Dingleberry!


----------



## Blutide (Jun 29, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Okay, so while looking around, I ran across this series and laughed my ass off. Anyone heard of it? If not, here's a few favorites of mine
> 
> Panda Hat
> Traffic Jams
> ...


 

Why......am I amused by this? HA, nice I award you 5 points.


----------



## FluorescentShadow (Jan 13, 2012)

that show is flipping great. it made me remember Dr. Tran
http://www.lonesausage.com/main.htm

her comes... DR TRAN


----------



## Cain (Jan 13, 2012)

Please don't necro.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 13, 2012)

Stop necroing.


----------

